# Ov test - any positive?



## ciz

hi all. Would you say any of these are looking positive? I’m edging to 7th.


----------



## HLx

Hi hun the 7th looks close, but I wouldn't say it's positive, it's still a bit fainter than the control line :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

04-7 looks close to me as well. Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

7th of April at 3:30 looks positive id say the lines are about the same. My O tests never got darker than the control. And I had a really short surge but caught it just in time.
Good luck hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

7th of April at 3:30 looks positive id say the lines are about the same. My O tests never got darker than the control. And I had a really short surge but caught it just in time. 
Good luck hon


----------



## TTCno4

I would say between the evening of the 6th and 7th was your surge. Good luck


----------

